# Burned off old gas



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dec.06th. It was a mild and sunny day last Thursday, so I decided to burn off the gas I n my motor. I had to charge up the batteries first, get the hose hooked up to the *muffs*. Once that was done, I put the motor in strait down to start firing the motor. I tried to get to start it several times before the motor fired up. Once it was running I pull the hose from the fuel tank. It only took about 5 minutes for the fuel to burn out. That is one thing off my mind concerning the boat for the winter. So that is done for the time being, I will fire it up in March when the weather gets warm again, Hopefully I will get more trips with it in 2022.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Should have added some stabilizer to the mix


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

nlcatfish said:


> Dec.06th. It was a mild and sunny day last Thursday, so I decided to burn off the gas I n my motor. I had to charge up the batteries first, get the hose hooked up to the *muffs*. Once that was done, I put the motor in strait down to start firing the motor. I tried to get to start it several times before the motor fired up. Once it was running I pull the hose from the fuel tank. It only took about 5 minutes for the fuel to burn out. That is one thing off my mind concerning the boat for the winter. So that is done for the time being, I will fire it up in March when the weather gets warm again, Hopefully I will get more trips with it in 2022.


Feels good to get those S.L.J.’s done


----------

